# Good nissan 240sx spoiler



## WESIDA (Sep 18, 2004)

I got my 240 not too long ago, the guy i bought it from had a spoiler on it with like one side with no screws. the sob fell off the car yesterday, and now my car doesnt' look ride with the two metals that held the spoiler sticking out. so i was thinking of getting another good looking one, i have a black 240. any ideas guys? and also what do you think of putting an intake in the car, all i want is to add speed while not putting too much stress on the engine
thanks alot
MHB


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the japanese s14 aero one looks nice, r32 ones look good too.


----------

